# Cannot update Windows 10 to 20H2



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

I wanted to try to update my computer to Windows 10 20H2, but no matter what I try, I just get a Black screen.
I have been trying, on and off, for the last 4 months to install it. And no matter what I do, I just cannot update my computer. I have even tried, as offered in my other post, about disconnecting all the ancillaries. And I have even disconnected all of the extra drives, leaving only the C: and F: Drives as the only operational partitions on the same SSD drive.

And nothing I seem to try, helps to sort out how I always get a failure when installing the 20H2 update.

I have just spent 7 hours, trying again to install the update, via an ISO I downloaded from Microsoft (which includes the 20H2 update). I used a program called Rufas to make a bootable USB drive from the ISO file. I then used a program called MobaLiveCD, to test the USB drive as a virtual drive on my computer. With everything connected as I usually have it.

The result is that the USB drive is bootable, and I can see the Windows Logo on the small test screen as I was hoping. But, I then get almost instantly a black screen, with just the letters QEMU at the top of the small screen surround.

My computer specs are:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20191030181817.000000+000
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9400 CPU @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 13, CPU Count: 6
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 243 GB (130 GB Free); D: 1099 GB (6 GB Free); E: 763 GB (404 GB Free); F: 221 GB (146 GB Free); G: 782 GB (45 GB Free); H: 931 GB (403 GB Free); I: 149 GB (42 GB Free); J: 1863 GB (561 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME B360M-A, ver Rev X.0x, s/n 190755083301032
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: BullGuard Antivirus, Enabled and Updated

Does anyone have an idea about what is going on, or that I am doing wrong?

Many thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I suggest using an alternative route, gazza. Go here and click on the *Download tool now* button under the sub-heading for *Create Windows 10 installation media*, and then download the file in a location of your choosing.

Run the file and then follow the instructions under the sub-heading *Using the tool to upgrade this PC to Windows 10.* I've used this method successfully on a lot of PCs, including version 1909 which you have installed.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply, I have tried the Creation tool before. But I have not seen the installation page from your link. And, I am afraid to say that I have the same result as before, the Blue "Installing Windows" got to 100%.

But when my computer rebooted, to the "Working on updates" screen, it got to 48%. And again it crashed to a Black screen. So I had to hold in the power button, so that I could restart the computer, and then undo the previous changes.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry to see you're still having issues, gazza. Here's what I recommend next...

Hold down the *Windows *and *X* keys together to bring up the menu and left-click on *Command Prompt (Admin)*. Once the Command prompt window opens, type (or copy & paste) the following into it and then hit the Enter key:

*rundll32.exe pnpclean.dll,RunDLL_PnpClean /DRIVERS /MAXCLEAN*

Once that has completed, reboot the PC and then try re-running the Media Creation Tool to initiate the update process again.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Why don't you install version 21H1.
Have you tried making a fresh install. Try removing your c drive and if you have a spare SSD or HDD just try it out in there to see if it installs.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

lochlomonder - I followed your instructions, but I found that Windows + x keys, did not bring up the (Admin) Command Prompt. I had to use - Start, All Programs, Windows System, Command Prompt (Right click Admin) to clear the Drivers.

I rebooted, and ran the Creation tool again, this time it went through like last time. But on this occasion, the second installation screen, with the whirly wheel froze at 48%. And again I had to reboot the computer, back to how it was before.

texasbullet - I was led to believe, that 20H2 had to install before 21H1. I have tried I think 4 Clean Installs, with 2 of them with the basic parts of a computer connected. 1 x monitor, mouse, keyboard & speakers. And even the extra drives all disconnected on one occasion.

I was going to delete all of the partitions on Drive 0, if the USB bootable drive worked. Just to see if it was that could be causing the problems. Before I do another Clean Install.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

gazza:

You should get rid of *Bullguard Antivirus* BEFORE you update Windows 10 from Version 1909 Build 18363 to Version 21H1 Build 19043.
Using a third-party antivirus app in Windows 10 can cause various issues with it.
Windows updates failing to install is one of the primary issues.

I agree with texasbullet.
Doing a clean install of Version 21H1 Build 19043 will give your computer a fresh start and get rid of the clutter and issues that are in it.

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

When making a fresh install you need to go to the custom menu and delete all partitions from the SSD or HDD and follow in screen instructions. When prompted to enter activation key select "I don't have an activation key" and also when prompted to connect the internet just skip it.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Thank you for the replies, and based on them, I have downloaded an official Windows 21H1 ISO file, and tried again to make a bootable USB drive with it. (I have disabled the Bullguard antivirus, while I was making these drives.)

The first run I did making the drive with Rufus, was with the settings for Partition Scheme - GPT, and the Target System - UEFI. The drive seemed to be ok, but when I tested it with MobaLiveCD. I got this screen about I need to change the settings to BIOS.










So I ran the Rufas program again, with the settings for Partition Scheme - MBR, and the Target System - BIOS (or UEFI - CSM). I rebooted the computer, and put the USB drive in, and it is now not showing on File Explorer. But it is showing in Disk Management, as Windows 10 21H1 ISO (as I named it). I changed the Drive Letter and Path and it was assigned K:. And it now shows in my File Manager.

When I tested it with MobaLiveCD, the program ran as I expected, and just like the 20H2 update, I got a flash of the Windows logo page. And then I just got the black screen again.










Thank you for all of the help, but it seems that there is something seriously wrong with either my computer or the Windows updates. At least by using the virtual drive MobaLiveCD, virtual drive checking program. I have not had to dismantle my computer each time to see if the USB drive works or not.

Rufas program - https://www.thewindowsclub.com/rufus-create-format-bootable-usb-flash-drives

MobaLiveCD Program - https://www.thewindowsclub.com/check-if-usb-is-bootable-windows

Gary


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Why are you going through the complicated process of using Rufus to create a bootable install USB flash drive with Windows 10 21H1?
Using the Media Creation Tool that Microsoft provides is a much easier and quicker way to do it.
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=691209

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Thank you for the reply.
I have tried the Media Creation Tool before, but I have always run into the same problem with the Black screen at the end. As I am not sure if I am creating the USB drive wrong or not. So I wanted to see if it would work, before I use it to try another clean install.


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you tried using this Tutorial.....
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...tall-or-feature-update-using-the-iso.1235320/


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is the users manual for your motherboard. See page 2-1 for bios setup.
If you have more problems with errors on your HDD and if you have a spare computer I would just remove the HDD from your Asus computer and connect it to your other computer and reformat it in there. Make sure you format it either in NTFS or MBR and replace it back to your Asus computer.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,
Thank you for the replies.

I used the 21H1 updated ISO file, and I got the computer to boot up and run the updated Windows 10.
So that problem has been solved.

But, I have had to go back to my system restore version of Windows 10, as some of the software I use daily, would not see the backups, on my other drives. So I could not re-install the programs, as well as see the diary that I use.

So, seeing as Windows Update will not install the 20H2 update, without causing problems and black screens. As well as block all other updates to my computer. I am now wondering if the 21H1 update is available separately, so that I can bypass Windows Update?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

gazza said:


> I am now wondering if the 21H1 update is available separately, so that I can bypass Windows Update?


When making a fresh install of W10 you can leave the internet disconnected until done. After that you can connect the internet and download updates. You may also want to check on the optional updates for driver updates for your computer.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

I did just as you have mentioned, I did the fresh installation of Windows 10 (21H1), with the internet disconnected. And once up and running, I then connected the internet again, and one by one firstly installed the ASUS updates, rebooting between each one. In case, they caused any problems.

I then did the Windows Update, and that seemed to go well. As I had no problems with black screens, and the computer seemed to go well.

Until I tried to re-install some vital programs for me, and they could not pick up on the backups I had made previously. Because when I clicked on the file in File Explorer, the contents showed nothing. So as I could not use the computer, with the re-installed software. I had to go back on a System Restore, and take the computer back to the start again.

Just for information purposes, after re-installing the computer back to 1903 version, I tried using the Windows Update Assistant, to get the latest update onto my computer. Without having to use Windows Update, which will not allow me past the 20H2 update. But again whatever the update was, it again froze at 48% and i had to undo the update.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What bios version does your computer have.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

The BIOS version is 2416 x 64

Build - 05/27/2019


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

I think I have worked out what went wrong, with the last Clean Install of 21H1.

The 21H1 ISO worked and got my computer past the 20H2 update, that I was having problems with. But on the same SSD drive I use for C:\, I have another partition for Backup 2:\, which had all the files I wanted to use, after I had done the Clean Installation.

Somehow during the Clean Install and when I was removing the partitions on the Drive 0, I must have highlighted the Backup 2:\ partition as well by accident. So when the Install went ahead, it cleared the Drive 0 items, and at the same time also cleared the Backup 2:\ partition as well.

Luckily I have all of the files I needed backed up on another drive, so when I do the 21H1 Clean Install again. I now know where the files are that I need.

My apologies for my confusion.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Did you read the black screen when you tried with rufus? It is telling you why it will not boot. Your system is in legacy mode ie bios set to legacy. If you have an old system, you need to create the bootable usb in mbr mode NOT gpt mode. If you have a modern system, then you simply set the bios for uefi mode.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

gazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> The BIOS version is 2416 x 64
> 
> Build - 05/27/2019


Seems your bios is outdated. Here are the latest bios available for your motherboard and you can install it if interested.


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,
Thanks for all the replies.

I have got over this problem, as I have downloaded and used the 21H1 ISO, and I got that version of Windows 10 to work and install on my C:\ drive. Plus, I also got Windows Update to install further updates and Driver updates.

But, I had problems with some other software I usually have on my computer, and I could not use a backup I had to install the software on the 21H1 system. So, I had to go back to 1903 via a backup.

So, I had to make and use a Windows Repair Disk, so that I could put back the 1903 system image backup.

Now this is what I don't understand what has happened:

During the re-installation of the 1903 system image, the Repair Disk had to reformat the C:\ partition. But, what I don't understand is how the disk has formatted the C:\ partition and also my F:\ partition. Which are both on the same 1TB Solid State Drive.

This time I chose, during the re-installation only the Disk 0 partitions, and I deleted them. Making sure that I stayed away from the F:\ partition.

What I am wondering about, is how can I stop the F:\ drive from being formatted at the same time as the C:\ drive? As I was always under the impression, that if I use a Repair Disk and a Backup, it would only format the C:\ partition?


----------

